# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  هل سفارى يستحق البقاء فى كشف المريخ

## البركان الهادئ

*هل يستحق ؟؟؟
ولماذا لم يتم شطبه ؟؟؟
ولماذا رفض الإعارة 
وهل هو مصاب أم إفتراء من الصفوة فى حقه ؟؟؟؟؟
وهل سيقدم شىء للصفوة خلال هذا الموسم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وإين الرؤى الفنية هذا العام ؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا تم ترشيح سعيد ومن بعده موسى الزومة ومن بعده العجب ومن بعده قلق وكاد فى آخر اللحظات يعيرو مجدى أمبده عشان شنو دا كلو ؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*لن يقدم سيئ للمريخ ..!!! 

مصاب بمرض خبيث .. 
اصابة بالغة وجغجمية رحلة علاج بدون فائده ..

التخبط والعشوائية فقط لا غير
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*سفارى انتهى كلاعب لكرة القدم ..

المصدر: الحبيب مناوى 
*

----------


## monzir ana

*لا
*

----------


## كسباوى

*ياعالم سفارى الآن وبالتقرير الطبى 100% وراجى 200% والشقيل 300% والعجب حالف يرد للمشككين ووارغو راقد ليو فوق راى ... أنتو فاكرين المجلس قاعد ساى وما عارف الحاصل شنو بناء على كل ذلك أعارة قلق كانت هى الحل الأمثل أصبروا وحتشوفوا موسم يخلع عديل كدا مجدى أمبدة عندو تحدى والعجب عندو تحدى وسفارى عندو رسالة لأصحاب اللسان الطويل . بأختصار كل المصابين حيبدوا الأعداد من البداية أطمئنوا وحتشوفوا مجلس الادارة الناجح كيف خطط ولماذا يأمل أخنقوا الصبر وستروا 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					

لا



دى اغنية لصلاح مصطفى ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كسباوى
					

ياعالم  سفارى الآن وبالتقرير الطبى 100%  وراجى  200%  والشقيل 300%  والعجب حالف يرد للمشككين  ووارغو راقد ليو فوق راى  ... أنتو فاكرين المجلس قاعد ساى وما عارف الحاصل شنو  بناء على كل ذلك أعارة قلق كانت هى الحل الأمثل  أصبروا وحتشوفوا موسم يخلع عديل كدا  مجدى أمبدة عندو تحدى والعجب عندو تحدى وسفارى عندو رسالة لأصحاب اللسان الطويل . يأختصار كل المصابين حيبدوا الأعداد من البداية  أطمئنوا وحتشوفوا مجلس الادارة الناجح كيف خطط ولماذا يأمل   أخنقوا الصبر وستروا 




ياتو تقرير ؟؟؟

اوع تقول لى تقرير ابو جريشة ؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					

لا




القال ليك منو يا جنابو 
ده اخير منو طارق مخو طار
                        	*

----------


## كسباوى

*تقريـــــــــــــــر الدكتور   ياود الجـــــــــــــاك  
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

القال ليك منو يا جنابو 
ده اخير منو طارق مخو طار




*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كسباوى
					

ياعالم سفارى الآن وبالتقرير الطبى 100% وراجى 200% والشقيل 300% والعجب حالف يرد للمشككين ووارغو راقد ليو فوق راى ... أنتو فاكرين المجلس قاعد ساى وما عارف الحاصل شنو بناء على كل ذلك أعارة قلق كانت هى الحل الأمثل أصبروا وحتشوفوا موسم يخلع عديل كدا مجدى أمبدة عندو تحدى والعجب عندو تحدى وسفارى عندو رسالة لأصحاب اللسان الطويل . بأختصار كل المصابين حيبدوا الأعداد من البداية أطمئنوا وحتشوفوا مجلس الادارة الناجح كيف خطط ولماذا يأمل أخنقوا الصبر وستروا 



الزكرتهم ديل كلهم بي عجبهم مفروض يتشطبو الا راجي ممكن يعيروهو ..
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كسباوى
					

تقريـــــــــــــــر الدكتور   ياود الجـــــــــــــاك  




*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كسباوى
					

تقريـــــــــــــــر الدكتور   ياود الجـــــــــــــاك  



دكتور صلاح يا تمرجي حامل السلاح يا تمرجي 

دا البانسلين ظاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتو الهرا جمهور المريخ
                        	*

----------


## كسباوى

*

أنا متأكــــــد ياود الجـــــــــــاك
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					





:14_6_8[1]:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كسباوى
					



أنا متأكــــــد ياود الجـــــــــــاك



يا شيخنا سفاري مين البتحكي علية دا 
دا عهدو فات وغنايو مات 
ياخ فكونا من المتمرديييييييييييييين ديل
                        	*

----------


## كسباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

دكتور صلاح يا تمرجي حامل السلاح يا تمرجي 

دا البانسلين ظاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتو الهرا جمهور المريخ



أطمئن يامناوى 
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كسباوى
					

أطمئن يامناوى 




اطمئن علي منو .. شفاء سفاري 
عمري ما بعملها 
طيب جيب لي قلق راجع واعيرو سفاري بعداك انا بطمئن ..!!
السم الهاري جمهور المريخ
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كسباوى
					



أنا متأكــــــد ياود الجـــــــــــاك



الايام بيناتنا يا كسباوى ..

وانت فى ونحن فى ..

نشوفو بدقها متين ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

اطمئن علي منو .. شفاء سفاري 
عمري ما بعملها 
طيب جيب لي قلق راجع واعيرو سفاري بعداك انا بطمئن ..!!
السم الهاري جمهور المريخ



يقعد الخافس فى حلقنا ..

ويعار قلق ..

لك الله يامريخ ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

:14_6_8[1]:




*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

يقعد الخافس فى حلقنا ..

ويعار قلق ..

لك الله يامريخ ..




المخفووووووووووووووووووووووووس 
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					







:14_6_18[1]::1 (32)::1 (32): 
:14_6_18[1]::14_6_18[1]::a039::a039:
                        	*

----------


## نصرالدين القلقاله

*لايستحق البقاء لحظه فهو لايظهر إلافي المباريات العاديه ويكون خصما علي الفريق في المباريات الكبيره فهو صاحب شخصيه مهزوزه وإنهزاميه ‏
                        	*

----------


## امبينزا

*يازول سفاري براه في ناس كتير ماتستحق البقاء لكن الباقي والدائم الله
*

----------


## محسن محمد الهادي

*سفاري انتهى كلاعب في نظر كثير من الصفوة وبالجد وجوده خلال هذه الفترة 
كان خصماً على المريخ الذي اعيته الحيلة ليقوم باعارة نجم النجوم قلق الى 
جلافيط الساحل والسبب هو عدم تقدير سفاري لوضع المريخ الذي كان بحاجة ماسة 
الى خانة لتسجيل زغبير والذي كنكش في الخانة ليتم ذبح قلق نهاراً جهاراً امام
اعين الصفوة التي حزنت كثيراً لذهاب قلق اللهم الا القليل الذي فرحوا وهللوا 
لذهابه !!!! لكن بالجد قلق ما مفروض يعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار ابداً 
ابداً  ابداً لكن نقول شنو في العشوائية والواسطات .

*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*وان غدا لناظره قريب
والموية بكضب الغطاس
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*سفار انتهي كلاعب منذ (7 ) شلبيا  وكان يقوم جار ي شلبيا تقول حرسو الشخصي يا جماعه الموسم القادم سفاري يترك القلعه لحمراء بامر جمهور المريخ وسترون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم اقسم للمريخ كل خير 

*

----------


## كسباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اللهم اقسم للمريخ كل خير 




آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن يارب
*

----------

